# Watch: Making a Twin-Turbo Exoskeleton Lamborghini Huracan then Blowing it Up



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

Lamborghini’s baseline nuttiness means that its cars lend themselves well to extreme builds. And this exoskeleton Huracan is among the most extreme we’ve seen. The car belongs to Instagram star Alex Choi who based it on the flip car from Fast and Furious. That means an exoskeleton by Studio RSR and a twin turbo kit […] More...
The post Watch: Making a Twin-Turbo Exoskeleton Lamborghini Huracan then Blowing it Up appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

